# Cougars and Other Big Cats



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

They are called the 5 musketeers. Cheetahs usually hunt alone. These ones organized themselves to be more efficient. by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr
Family story by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr
The fight by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr
Jumping by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr
Leopard. I saw it hiding in the grass one morning. Came back on the evening but it&#x27;s position in the tree was not perfect. Found the tree again the next morning and it decided to move on the branch. Perfect timing with a beautiful light. by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

African leopard cub - Pakawipark by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Interrupted sleep by Soren Wolf, on Flickr
Little bored by Soren Wolf, on Flickr
Grumpy spots by Roler Shepherd, on Flickr
IMG_1077 by Jae Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/7UxtY6


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Black leopard - Pakawipark by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
cheetah(and flies) by theresa salmon-dillworth, on Flickr
IMG_7651.jpg by ivyzmommy, on Flickr
Lion by Karen Dore, on Flickr
Taiga Sleepy Sunday by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBNlBgoAuRs/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chillen by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr
Cheetah Cub Playing with Stick by Tom Jones, on Flickr
Tg Nbg 8 Jahre Samur 200703 by Edward Lochmann, on Flickr
Little lynx by Daniel, on Flickr
Beauty by Övgü Güleryüz, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCTpfePA50Q/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCTkZJ9BLay/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chillen by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr
\ by Dilara DI, on Flickr
What Goes Up, Must Bravely Come Down by Penny Hyde, on Flickr
sans titre (1 sur 1)-4 by Raphael Autran, on Flickr
A male Leopard (Panthera pardus), feeding at night on the remains of its kill by Ron Fredrick, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCYrp7cDmbo/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2020-07-09_11-09-22 by 月犬火, on Flickr
Spirit of the Mountains by Peter Bolliger, on Flickr
White tiger cub - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Romeo and Juliet by Boon Hong Seto, on Flickr
African white lion - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Get out here..

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCgmANChw_a/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCf4IjIACEx/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCnixDWAoid/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bengal white tiger cub - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
African lion - Zoo parc overloon by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Young African Lion - Olmense Zoo by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Young Siberian Tiger - Olmense Zoo by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Young Leopard - Olmense Zoo by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCrSg-4qm2k/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCq5u2LAUmd/

😍

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCttAN2pCKU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCusWI9Age2/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On The Prowl by Boon Hong Seto, on Flickr
female Leopard and cub resting in a dry river bed by David Johns, on Flickr
LEOPARD by R||IN, on Flickr
Bobcats by wlb393, on Flickr
Löwe by Michael Döring, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCyakIFATNQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CC3c2zNAX07/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCQs1bAD6X4/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BhfBuxLApcq/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheetah and pig by Wang Hc, on Flickr
















African leopard cub - Pakawipark by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
African lion - Tierpark Hagenbeck by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lion by Wilma &amp; Johan Steyn, on Flickr
African white lion - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Rise in Domestic Violence by Boon Hong Seto, on Flickr
Angry Cat by Boon Hong Seto, on Flickr
Romeo and Juliet by Boon Hong Seto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheetah #1 - Explore 28/7/2020 by MJ Harbey, on Flickr
Snow Leopard by Nyki, on Flickr
White Lion - Yawn by Nyki, on Flickr
10 Things About Lion 10d Wallpaper You Have To Experience It Yourself | Lion 10d Wallpaper by Aisley Brave, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5my03HAB7D/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Byk2-pnhKlw/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_QaO48gvUe/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

a relaxed Lady by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
Tiger 3 by Geert, on Flickr
France 2020 - Frossay - Legendia Parc by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEZuPBugG4K/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEPCtJ8qlc5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEXXyCsAJq_/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEZwn3Sg-Iw/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B78P8JLpSi6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEhUlowHono/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEWxczRgxjI/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Siberian tiger - Tierpark Hagenbeck by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Snow Leopard &quot;Laya&quot; - Pairi Daiza - Belgium by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Sri Lanka Leopard - Mondo Verde - The Netherlands by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Bengal white tiger cub - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD1aeicgn1c/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDGxNKCHo7G/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEBRHUVAXXQ/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEpLjbvoMw6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCQ5DI0JBYJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCNl7trAXLf/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ That white tiger looks more lion than tiger.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Less stripes...😁


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> Less stripes...😁


no, now after I looked more closely, the two on the left are actually either ligers or tigons, because they are quite a bit larger than the two tigers on the right.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

True! Ligers are big, when I saw a pic of one of them, the owner became small besides them...








LIGER: a man made tiger/lion


LIGER: a man made tiger/lion Liger , offspring of a male lion and a female tiger . The liger is a zoo -bred hybrid , as ...




infoandtainment.blogspot.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lion by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr
clouded leopard ouwehand BB2A0076 by safi kok, on Flickr
Radames - Siberian tiger Cub - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Sumatran Tigress &quot;Tess&quot; - Zoo Maubeuge by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Lion - Ruler of the Den by Steve, on Flickr
amber Eyes by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
a relaxed Lady by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
this Lady is not so relaxed by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEHHcIpKqGq/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEVp5TdD5Qn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEoieWXgfGH/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE4U1toDRqm/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE_MfgxM3UC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFANYpjgMN8/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFAFPEcg9qD/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Plight of the Pantanal: A Wetland on Fire by Untamed Expeditions, on Flickr
Planet Earth by David Mora, on Flickr
boy lion bw xxx-4098 by Didier Delouvrier, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFCK1TLgG-R/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE6ZPBIgDMt/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEwdhLiKbGv/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dans son décor by Dorian, on Flickr
African leopard cub - Pakawipark by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Roketi by Penny Hyde, on Flickr
I think I overate... by Boon Hong Seto, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😂



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=537196747067453


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL "Don't scare me like that, son!"


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I loved this...😂


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFMAnrsgm_y/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFOuzRKB32D/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFL9ym_jUrZ/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Say cheese!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Head &#x27;em Up Move &#x27;em Out 8028 by Jan Maguire, on Flickr
African Leopard Cub - Pakawi Park - Belgium by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Siberian tiger - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Mountain Lion - Pakawi Park by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFYMv9vhIqg/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFUZ9dmgCO4/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFWtCRwANlE/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ "Mom, don't hold me back, I'm going to bite her!" Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eye Contact by Paul Wiles, on Flickr
Focus by Paul Wiles, on Flickr
Leopard by Paul Wiles, on Flickr
Waiting Game by Paul Wiles, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ "Mom, don't hold me back, I'm going to bite her!" Lol


_- Rooarr-_


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> Waiting Game by Paul Wiles, on Flickr


ms cougar when she finds out about what you've been doing on this forum


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The day she finds out would be also the day you'd get demodded, cause I know you'd be the one who tell her, so behave and leave me and dea alone!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😱🙈🤭


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFSQ2sNj_XO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFZo-x_gORV/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFe42q1AmTZ/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFSs0EWgfDd/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CErOHJ9AV15/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEmubSkg7l4/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ The first pic..."I'll follow you"

The second pic "What a sad face"

The last one "Watch out"


Tiger: Australia Zoo by Andrew Goodall, on Flickr
Rough Stuff by Andrew Goodall, on Flickr
Nelson by Andrew Goodall, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

The First one can be " wait, come back with my credit card"...🤭


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFnFXsHgoBr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFh_7nDAZIq/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFj5uoDg_20/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFXjYFBArUt/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFkUKFjgH0I/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFtuD2RgLvz/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFtkh1xHDKl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFwzmDIJMxz/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFtvcKDg7Mw/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFt4BjMgpso/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFmVyksANez/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful big cats!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=330263854841896&id=100035748515294


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/21785951839/posts/10161014738781840


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute fat cat! Lol The lion cub sounds like a kitten.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

African white lion - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Sumatran Tiger - Zoo Heidelberg - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Barbary Lioness - Neuwied Zoo - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
African leopard cub - Pakawipark by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGDDSGTg-rs/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGMui2IAcYV/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGMQWtsgVIr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGNEAaoA-m8/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eyes of the Tiger by Christine Lynch, on Flickr
Bengal white tiger cub - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Snow Leopard - Zoo Amneville - France by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Eurasian lynxes - Zoo Duisburg by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGaStT7giPT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGec1oMgu1U/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGUx6NoAlx_/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Comfy tiger cub! Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sumatran Tiger - Zoo Frankfurt - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Black Leopard - Zoo Amneville - France by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Cheetah - Opel Zoo - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Siberian tiger - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow Leopard - Zoo Amneville - France by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Siberian tiger - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Contemplation by Paul Wiles, on Flickr
Don&#x27;t You Dare.... by Boon Hong Seto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG0KwswBh2Z/










__
http://instagr.am/p/CGX2nZ1hPG2/










__
http://instagr.am/p/CG0KsIMherT/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

.. by Sarah M, on Flickr
Portrait of the queen by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr
Snowleopard - Kolner zoo by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
One day... by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

16 by Andréa Ito, on Flickr
17 by Andréa Ito, on Flickr
18 by Andréa Ito, on Flickr
15 by Andréa Ito, on Flickr
IMG_0177-1 by Andréa Ito, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I know her!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

me too!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

It is from my first thread here...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos you took!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, boss..😘


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/muPHFs


__
https://flic.kr/p/96H8uo


__
https://flic.kr/p/ueHsgD


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Siberian Tiger and his Cub - Safaripark Beekse Bergen - The Netherlands by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Mountain lion - Olmense Zoo by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Young Lion(three weeks old) - Olmense Zoo by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tigre by Thomas Chaumontel Photographe, on Flickr
Sitting Serval by Ian Duffield, on Flickr
Luchs by Thaddaeus Bruske, on Flickr
Eurasische Luchs by Thaddaeus Bruske, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eurasian Lynx - Opel Zoo - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Mystique by Penny Hyde, on Flickr

South Africa - Young leopard on a tree by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr
AFRICA - Serengeti - A lions family in the savannah by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AFRICA - The leopard catch sight of easy prey! by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr
FRANCE - Lynx in the Jura by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr
AFRICA - Baby jaguar by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr
&quot;Brytne&quot; staring me down in all her glory .Sumatran Tiger ....Photographed at the Toronto Zoo 11/21/04 by Howard Brodsky, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154706111077792&id=20800882791


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Siberian Tiger - Safaripark Beekse Bergen - The Netherlands by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Brytne and Ringot ...Getting it on at the zoo ...John Armstrong made this possible for me to get this image ..not many have a shot like this ....thanks John by Howard Brodsky, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SIMBA by photojordi®, on Flickr
Eurasian lynx - Zoo Duisburg by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Sumatran Tigress - Burgers Zoo - The Netherlands by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Siberian Tiger Cub - Safaripark Beekse Bergen - The Nethelands by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Cougar/Puma - Zoo Amneville - France by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
African White Lioness - Zoo Amneville - France by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Disney's Animal Kingdom (my photos)


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The young male lion looks sad and lonely!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I think he is bored..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

bored of the lioness I guess. Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, she was annoying him🤭


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Don&#x27;t come too close! - Snow leopard in your face by Ian Duffield, on Flickr
Jag Just Chillin&#x27; by James Keith, on Flickr
Snow leopard Saida in full length by Peter Bolliger, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, there are so many!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Leopard. Botswana by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr
calling her cubs.. by CS photography, on Flickr
Young Cheetah by Leon Molenaar, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its so comfy for the king being bathed by a beautiful girl.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😉


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its actually a tiger king, not a lion. Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you see second vídeo? Lovely too


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no, where?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Push to the left on the video, in the little narrow


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I think they are either the liger or tigon because they are just so huge.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

African lioness - Zoo Neuwied by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Snow Leopard - Pairi Daiza - Belgium by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Siberian tiger - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sitting in the Rain by Kev Gregory, on Flickr
Cheetah by Kev Gregory, on Flickr
Tiger by Kev Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol cute!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

African Lioness - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Siberian Tiger &quot;Kumal&quot; - Zoo Amneville - France by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
African leopard cub - Pakawipark by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

International Cheetah Day 4 December by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
Whose a Silly Boy? by Penny Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wink


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

guépard-9416 by Didier Delouvrier, on Flickr
A cry for my lost kingdom (Explored) by Frank Metcalf, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Big pussy cat loves bubbles too.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

African Lion - Zoo Parc Overloon - The Netherlands by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Young Fishing Cat - Blijdorp/Rotterdam Zoo by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Persian leopard - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hahaha love it! Very artistc!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Villy eating meat II by Tambako The Jaguar, on Flickr
Villy looking ferocious by Tambako The Jaguar, on Flickr
A nice portrait of Elena by Tambako The Jaguar, on Flickr
Sleeping after the meal by Tambako The Jaguar, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheetah Family (Explored Dec 18, 2020) by Tigerhase., on Flickr

Penny, in All Her Fluffy Glory by Penny Hyde, on Flickr
Mystique - We Love You to the Moon and Back by Penny Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PATAGONIA - Puma by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr
Serval - Faunapark Flakkee - The Netherlands by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Siberian tiger - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Eurasian Lynx - zoom erlebniswelt gelsenkirchen - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singing a Christmas Song, or just yawning? by Peter Bolliger, on Flickr
Kij Kij morning parade by Peter Betts, on Flickr
an expressive Tiger by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
International Cheetah Day 4 December by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Handsome by Geoff Challies, on Flickr
Bobcat Yoga by Francis Morgan, on Flickr
Face your Fear. Eye to Eye by Benji Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

14th of august 2020 by Trainspotternl, on Flickr
Beautiful tiger by Nina Onos, on Flickr
0E251EC9-2408-4E1D-9E58-095C0BB674E3 by Nina Onos, on Flickr
: by me  Foto genomen op 27 september 2020 in Anna Paulowna, landgoed Hoenderdaell. by Nina Onos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow moment - Animals Kingdom by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
The Wakening Beast by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Untitled by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Eurasian lynx - Zoo Duisburg by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

E48A500F-F9AD-4C93-9D11-52F361AB0747 by Judith Talley, on Flickr
Family Holiday Sydney 2020 - Taronga Zoo by Moxibustion, on Flickr
Bengal White Tigress - Zoo Amneville - France by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow Leopard by toothandclaw1, on Flickr
&#x27;Linces boreales&#x27; by María Castro, on Flickr

Bobcat by wlb393, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tuman - Our Eyes Meet by Penny Hyde, on Flickr
Whose a Silly Boy? by Penny Hyde, on Flickr
Looking Sharp by Penny Hyde, on Flickr
Being Spotted by Penny Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cheetah in rain by Tauseef Zafar, on Flickr
_TL60124-T by 5816OL, on Flickr
The airstrip at Madikwe I by Glen Fisher, on Flickr
s19102020_Cheetah Pair_DSC_6638 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sumatran tiger Blijdorp 9K2A5258 by safi kok, on Flickr
african lion dembe and Kianga Artis 9K2A6845 by safi kok, on Flickr
sumatran tiger Blijdorp 9K2A5311 by safi kok, on Flickr
manul Blijdorp 9K2A4119 by safi kok, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

african lion Antwerpen LF1A4525 by safi kok, on Flickr
Lion Eating by justin Str, on Flickr
Snow Leopard - Zoo Köln - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Cougar by Mike Seamons, en Flickr


leopard by emmanuel liegeois, en Flickr


Tiger by Ian Swinton, en Flickr


Big Cats by PDArt1, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Who would win a fight between a siberian tiger and a bear?











a Siberian Tiger would beat a black bear and anything smaller pretty comfortably and would lose to a coastal brown bear and anything bigger. (I.e. Kodiak bear, Polar Bear.)

Against a grizzly bear? This would genuinely be a very close fight. They’re similar in weight although the Grizzly does have a slight advantage in this department.

So, a 270kg grizzly against a 230kg Siberian Tiger. Its a tough one to call, I’d have to give the slight edge to the Tiger. Despite the Grizzly having the weight advantage, I just think the Tigers superior fighting ability would give him the edge.

I’ve said this in a fair few of my answers whenever I talk about Tigers, but they have the ability to stand on their back legs and generate a huge amount of force into their paws and claws. And not only are they extremely powerful shots, they’re also very quick. Quicker than what any other predator of their size can do.

When stood up, the grizzly bear stands at around 7–9ft tall and Siberian tigers stand usually just below 8ft. (Not including their tails.) So bears have the weight, size and more than likely durability advantage in this case, but the Tigers speed, agility and superior fighting style would edge the fight in my opinion.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jaguar is much stockier and stronger than a leopard

Jaguar is a superb swimmer and catches much of its prey in the water

Leopards are much better climbers

Jaguars have a much stronger bite

Coats are different. Jaguars have much larger rosettes.

Jaguar










Leopard


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Who would win a fight between a siberian tiger and a bear?
> View attachment 2047919
> 
> 
> ...


Siberian tigers hunt bears. Big bears. Whilst the opposite is certainly not true.
A Siberian tiger would take out a bear much heavier than itself. For one thing, when bears get heavy it is all fat stores for the long winters. While this gives them some thickness and defense, it is not all muscle and power, in stark contrast to the tiger which is basically coming in fully jacked.
Another very big point in the tiger/lion vs bear debate is the claws. They are actually the main attacking weapon for the big cats. The bears claws are blunt tools suited to digging up roots and grubs and such. The cats are razor sharp, viciously hooked, and they use all four legs in the attack. Plus as you mentioned, the speed advantage.

In summary, Siberian tiger is the boss.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ this is your opinion just like the one I posted is also strictly his opinion but sorry, I lean more toward to believe his than yours.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Amongst a lion and a tiger, who is the apex predator?

Both lions and tigers are apex predators in their habitats. If you are asking which would be more successful in the same habitat if they lived in the same area, I’d have to say Lions. Even though tigers are stronger, it would be outmatched against 2 male lions or even 3–4 female lions let alone a whole pride. Tigers would probably be forced out of the habitat by the lions just because of course all cats want no competition. Lions are not as small as dogs as tigers kill off dogs easily but lions aren’t much smaller than tigers, and as I said 2 male lions would be enough to kill one tiger. Plus lions have a little more competition to deal with, since they live in Africa, there are leopards, hyenas, wild dogs, even cheetahs may pose a threat to lion cubs. Tigers do have their hands full though, bears, several species of dogs, leopards(in India), and the animals they hunt are considerably bigger than what lions hunt.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AFRICA - Lion family suffering a little from the heat! by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr
Tout le monde a soif by flo73400, on Flickr
African leopard - Pakawipark by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Siberian Tiger Cub - Zoo Duisburg - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lion&#x27;s Fight! by Mathieu PIERRE, on Flickr
Gorgeous Nature by Francesca Bullet, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View attachment 2195674

View attachment 2195676


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

there is a gorgeous specie of cougar called serval


































Serval - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View attachment 2235909


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View attachment 2303348


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The biggest living cat in the world is Hercules the Liger over 11 feet tall on his hind legs and a massive 952 pounds


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jaguar is a stocky, powerful animal. Its primary means of killing its prey is to bite through the skull at the back of the neck. They are excellent swimmers and hunt well in the flooded rainforests of the Amazon. The jaguar has the strongest bite of any big cat. They can bite through a full-grown bull’s skull, and as you can see below, tackle a caiman the same size they are IN THE WATER. That’s pretty impressive.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golden cheetah


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pallascat Blijdorp 9K2A1741 by safi kok, on Flickr
Leopard by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Animal keeper Tenzin holds a baby snow leopard in his arms at the Chushul Zoo in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, March 21, 2022. It was rescued in Tibet's Lhundrub county in September and sent to the zoo. [Photo for China Daily]
Tiger by Matthew K Lee, on Flickr
Lion by narendra44mail, on Flickr
Cheetah by Safari Partners, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_Big Cats people keep as pets!_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

African White Lion - Zoo Amneville - France by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr

Bengal white tiger - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr

Asiatic Lioness and Cub - Zoo Planckendeal - Belgium by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr

African leopard - Pakawipark by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr

Asian lion - Zoo Planckendael by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr

Golden Tiger - Olmense Zoo by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr

Cheetah Cubs - Safaripark Beekse Bergen by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Simba and his dad, Mufasa
© Hira Punjabi.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mesmerising..... by Mark Wilkins, on Flickr
Snowleopard - Zoo Amneville by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr

Jaguar - Zoo Krefeld by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr
Puma/Mountain Lion "Priya" - Pakawi Park - Belgium by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr

Siberian Tiger Cub - Zoo Duisburg - Germany by Mandenno Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Source: Big Cats Wildlife


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo by Darshan82








Photo by Greg Rhodes


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Who would win in a fight between a Tibetan mastiff and a cougar?
It depends entirely on who you ask, and the size of the animals. But let it be known, that any sized dog engaged in a death match with an adult cougar…
Dies a bloody mess
Go ahead, send your 180lb+ Tibetan Mastiff or Kangal to the fight fest. The same sized cougar will eviscerate both doggies. Better luck against a wolf, don’t fu#k with solitary predators…
A large Mastiff is capable of fending off wolves and other threats equivalent to a Cougar. But in a fight to the death, no dog breed on earth could finish off a 200lb+ North American mountain lion.
Dissuade the big cat….not engage it. Dogs aren’t killers, they are awesome protectors. Why would a Kangal wear a spiked collar or the owner fashion one? Because a large wolf would rip it’s throat out quickly and instinctively otherwise.
But against a big male cougar…c'mon…way too many weapons, far too much power.
Does a dog have arms this powerful… with 3 inch razor sharp claws as fingertips?








Check out a 30ft leap. Mighty strong legs and arms indeed. Heads up!








A Mastiff didn’t kill this big kitty…nor could one
They all look proud, and cheerful to me….how fuckin brave and rewarding.
One of the best Natural predators on earth:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo by Nigel Ridge








Photo source CuteK9 pinterest .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

afrikan lion Kianga kacela artis LF1A2560 by safi kok, on Flickr
African lion Burgerszoo LF1A0144 by safi kok, on Flickr
African lion Burgerszoo LF1A0105 by safi kok, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo by hassaneini.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

5 Bengal tiger babies come out to play


Quintuplet Bengal tiger cubs met the public for the first time on Friday at Chimelong Safari Park in Guangzhou, Guangdong province. It was international protection day for rare animals.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Two of the quintuplet Bengal tiger cubs play with each other on April 8, 2022, at a safari park in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Quintuplet Bengal tiger cubs met the public for the first time on Friday at Chimelong Safari Park in Guangzhou, Guangdong province. It was international protection day for rare animals. 

The five were born during the Spring Festival holiday at the safari park and the biggest weighed 1.3 kilograms.


Usually, a Bengal tiger mother gives birth to two or three cubs, so five is unusual, an expert at the safari park said.

Three of the quintuplet Bengal tiger cubs play with each other on April 8, 2022, at a safari park in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its a pencil drawing, it looks so real.








#lion #artist #animalart #wildlifeartists #bigcat #realismpainting #artcommissions #artinprogress #paintinginprogress #acrylicart


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Another one








By Artist







nick sider


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Σχτremμɱ (12 mo ago)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pumas at play! by Untamed Expeditions, on Flickr

Sunset Ocelot by Untamed Expeditions, on Flickr

Ocelot Encounter by Untamed Expeditions, on Flickr

Plight of the Pantanal: A Wetland on Fire by Untamed Expeditions, on Flickr

Eyes of a Jaguar by Untamed Expeditions, on Flickr

A Family Meal by Untamed Expeditions, on Flickr

Lions of the Mountains by Untamed Expeditions, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bobcat | Lynx rufus | 2022 - 1 [EXPLORED] by RGL Photography, on Flickr
Cougar by Connie Adams, on Flickr
Cougar by Mike Seamons, on Flickr
Cougar by Richard Brayton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

He's going to be out for some time…just look at that belly!








The look on the Lion Dads face says it all, so funny, and so much like us.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Im pretty much a feline lover but the only big feline that i hate is the F&$in* lion, i can not tolerate that bas..rd lol--
the TIGER is the REAL KING of the FELINES/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

running to catch up with their mother by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
a steep descent by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
female Puma by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr
female Puma by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A breeder prepares Siberian tiger quadruplets for an outdoor enclosure at Yunnan Wildlife Park in Kunming, Yunnan province, on April 27, 2022. Born on March 29, the cubs are predicted to first meet visitors during the upcoming May Day holiday. Liu Ranyang/China News Service


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In North America, during the Pleistocene epoch (~2,500,000 to 10,000 years ago), sabre-tooth cats (Smilodon fatalis) and American lions (Panthera atrox) were competitors.
A dispute over a carcass would have been possible (shown below). The American lion is on the left, the sabre-tooth (Smilodon) is on the right.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

on a ridge at sunrise by cirdantravels (Fons Buts), on Flickr

What Big Feet You Have! U2514 by Daniel D'Auria, on Flickr

Relent 3I1039 by Daniel D'Auria, on Flickr

Made in the Shade 3I3758 by Daniel D'Auria, on Flickr
Anticipation 3I2260 by Daniel D'Auria, on Flickr

Worthy of Emulation 3I3924 by Daniel D'Auria, on Flickr

In Her Footsteps 38W2118 by Daniel D'Auria, on Flickr

The Science of Separation 38W1885 by Daniel D'Auria, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_Little Cats_






One-month-old Siberian tiger quadruplets greet visitors at Yunnan Wild Animal Park during Labor Day holiday


One-month-old Siberian tiger quadruplets greet visitors at Yunnan Wild Animal Park during Labor Day holiday-



english.news.cn




Siberian tiger quadruplets play at Yunnan Wild Animal Park in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 3, 2022. The one-month-old Siberian tiger quadruplets greet visitors at Yunnan Wild Animal Park during the Labor Day holiday. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

They are so cute! The photos would have looked better if they are clear rather than some kitties are focused and some are blurred. The photographer probably forgot that these are animal photos, not some kind of images of arts.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> They are so cute! The photos would have looked better if they are clear rather than some kitties are focused and some are blurred. The photographer probably forgot that these are animal photos, not some kind of images of arts.


I hear you. I tried to find these same photos on flickr hoping for better photos.....but no luck.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

haha, not your fault, buddy. I'm just being too critical about some photography works.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> haha, not your fault, buddy. I'm just being too critical about some photography works.


I realized that. You can't help it. You are an excellent photographer!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a Smilodon, which lived in North and South America for about 2.5 million years.
The smallest species of these cats weighed up to 220 pounds, and some species were as big as 800 pounds, all muscle, huge forelimbs which were probably used to hold their prey while they killed them with those big, sharp teeth.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

African lion cub seen at Guaipo Siberian Tiger Park in Shenyang


African lion cub seen at Guaipo Siberian Tiger Park in Shenyang-



english.news.cn





An African lion cub is seen at Guaipo Siberian Tiger Park in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 6, 2022. The two-month-old lion cub in captive breeding has met the public recently. (Xinhua/Wang Yijie)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Is a lion-leopard hybrid real?
The Leopon, although not natural, is a very interesting and gorgeous big cat hybrid.








They look like spotted lions, males can be 105–120 cms tall and weigh up to 150+ kgs while females don't exceed 110 cms in height and 105 kgs in weigh.
This makes leopons bigger than their father leopard since male leopards average 60–75 kgs with a max of 80–95 kgs and a few records reaching 97, 108 and 113 kgs.
Leopons are however generally as tall as male lions but weigh much less since male lions weigh generally 180-250 kgs even if larger ones above 270 kgs were recorded (record 313 kg).
Male Leopons are basically of the size of a female lion, while female Leopons are basically as big as a big male cougar.
FUN FACT
The Leopon was actually thought to have been spotted in the wild and identified as the Marozi Lion or Spotted Lion in Kenya after someone killed two felids that were a bit smaller than a lion but had the markings of a leopard which is strange since lions’ spots appear only when lions are cubs and then disappear
Here’s the skin of the alleged Marozi Lion
Fact is that there was a sighting of a whole pack of these felids that were most likely thought to live in the high zones of Kenyan Mountains and not in the savannah where lions, leopards and cheetahs rule. So the hypothetical presence of several Marozi lions makes us debunk the idea that a leopard mated with a lion, since the hybrid Leopon is characterized by infertility and can't reproduce.
So we will never know what this mysterious this big cat is, the last sighting of this alleged Marozi Lion is reported in late 1980s, meaning that it may be extinct.
Yes, we may have lost an alleged new big cat species.










https://dinoanimals.com/animals/marozi-mysterious-spotted-mountain-lion/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How powerful is a lion compared to a tiger apart from the tiger's superior fighting skills?
EXCEPT FOR AGILITY, THE LION IS SUPERIOR TO THE MALE TIGER, IN STRENGTH, IN FIGHTING SKILLS, IN STAMINA AND WILL POWER.
If you put side by side a male lion and a male tiger of similar size what we see. The male lion would have bigger, shoulders, neck, chest and lungs.








THE LION AS A HUNTER, IN AVERAGE, USES GREATER MUSCLE POWER THAN A TIGER.
It was said countless times that the lion’s strength is more concentrated at the front (the muscle mass brute power is at the front). It makes sense, the National Geographic notice the male lion is a big prey killer. Also, lions have a habit to bring down their prey before making the kill, lions use more muscle power in their hunts than tigers. This should ring a bell, the less agile single lion has the greatest predator-prey weight ratio among all the large land predators on earth (BBC Earth, Baker 1969). So, the lion uses more muscle power and at the same time has a greater predator-prey weight ratio.
All of this, often in open fields, an environment that does not favor ambush, where preys can see lions from far in day time, and have little obstacle to slow their escaping. The lion compensates by being more tenacious and being a greater risk taker.
Despite the fact that tigers benefit greater camouflage than lions, unless the tiger is famished, tigers rarely take risks, usually only hunt what is safe. The tiger is a rear and side attacker, while the lion can attack at all angles. Often when tigers accounted a strong opposition or even only suspect one, they retreat.
THE LION IS A MUCH POWERFUL STRIKER THAN A TIGER








The lion uses strikes in hunts and in fights. The power of the lion’s strike is well documented and known for thousand of years. Why the tiger would have the strongest strike when he hardly use it in the wild. It makes no sense. In hunts or in fights, the tiger is more a grabber than a striker. Tigers rarely fights in the wild and when they do, it is a one on one fight. In a typical lion life, a male lion fight more often and fights more than one adversary at the same time. Nature doesn't give superior assets to an animal that hardly use it.








A single blow can kill a tiger.








Young male lion likely broke a Siberian tiger neck in South Korea.








Trainer Dave Hoover mentioned that lions have broken several of his tigers neck.










THE FAMOUS 1936 ROCHESTER MASSACRE
It reveals at the same time the superior power, toughness and fighting skills of the male lion. it is even more extraordinary this male lion was at least 10 years old, therefore, he had passed his prime and manage to kill three tigers in a row!








This is not a unique case. Make no mistake, there are other cases of a single lion killing more than one tiger.








A male lion with great fighting skills.








Trainers that worked with lions and tigers in the same ring.








From the owner of the Myrtle Beach Safari Park, the lion is more muscular.


As a conclusion.








It is not for nothing the lion is the earth top land predator. After all he owns the greatest predator-prey weight ratio. It is not for nothing thousands years ago he was proclaimed king of beasts. After all said and done, as a whole the lion is superior to the tiger.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Did lions and tigers ever interact with saber-toothed cats? If not, how would their hypothetical encounter have been in terms of combat?
In North America, during the Pleistocene epoch (~2,500,000 to 10,000 years ago), sabre-tooth cats (Smilodon fatalis) and American lions (Panthera atrox) were competitors.
A dispute over a carcass would have been possible (shown below). The American lion is on the left, the sabre-tooth (Smilodon) is on the right.









This image compares a lion skull (left) to a Smilodon skull (right).


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The fossa is a cat-like, carnivorous mammal that is endemic to Madagascar. The fossa is one of the top predators on the island of Madagascar . Females give birth to an annual litter of two to four young , and adulthood is reached after three years . Photo source. Pinterest

Lynx


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An animal breeder from Wild World Jinan in Jinan, Shandong province, plays with a white lion cub on June 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A veterinarian, right, conducts a physical check-up on one of the quadruplet white lion cubs born in May, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The quadruplet white lion cubs born in May, 2020, make their public debut in Nantong, Jiangsu province earlier this week. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Humanity

“Gold tooth implant for a tiger that cracked its own tooth.
Cara, a five-year-old Bengal, was rescued from illegal captivity in Italy in 2013 and taken to German reserve.
Keepers noticed in August that Cara had somehow broken her front fang by chewing on her toys.
A specialist team from Denmark created a replacement tooth made from gold, which was fitted this month.
The first operation took more than two hours, experts at the rescue centre said, while the second took around an hour and a half.
Dentists fitted the golden crown over Cara's damaged tooth, then used special glue and UV light to lock it in place.
Three weeks after the operation she has now fully adjusted to the new tooth, and is using it normally.”
Courtesy : Daily Mail Uk


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Jaguar,Bioparque Municipal, La Paz by Leo Sapoka, on Flickr

Wild Cat,Bolivia by Leo Sapoka, on Flickr
Puma,Parque de las Leyendas,Lima by Leo Sapoka, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Idyllic protection by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr
Eurasian lynx on the lookout by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr

Portrait of the king by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr

Watchful young white tiger by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr

Jaguar (Panthera onca) by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr

Caracal, too Desert Lynx by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr

Whelp snow leopard with proud mother by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photography: Harsha Narasimhamurthy


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bengal tiger cubs make debut at Bangladesh National Zoo in Dhaka


Bengal tiger cubs make debut at Bangladesh National Zoo in Dhaka-



english.news.cn






Two Bengal tiger cubs are seen with their mother at the Bangladesh National Zoo in Dhaka, Bangladesh, June 13, 2022.

The zoo has recently welcomed the cubs including one white cub.

The cubs are now about two and a half months old, and still reliant on their mother's milk. (Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

White tigers at Nantong zoo cool down in river


Even the white tigers at Nantong Forest Safari Park need to cool down during the summer!




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Even the white tigers at Nantong Forest Safari Park need to cool down during the summer! [Photos/Nantong Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo credits: Viktoras Dubinskas
Source: WAR-Wildlife at risk


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Clouded leopard.
This cute wild cat can be found only in Southeast Asia. It can reach 36 inches in length and 28 pounds in weight. The tail can be 30 inches long. Clouded leopards have short legs and strong paws with flexible joints, designed for climbing on the trees. Clouded leopards can open their jaws to about 100 degrees to accommodate their extremely long teeth when biting ( they have the longest canine teeth of any living cat). For reference, lions can open their jaws to about 60 degrees.








Photo source. Formerfruit/Reddit.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Leopard by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Lion - Lion - Panthera leo by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Caracal by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Cheetah by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Guépard - Cheetah - Acinonyx jubatus by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Lion - Lion - Panthera leo by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Lion - Lion - Panthera leo by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lion - Panthera leo by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Lion - Panthera leo by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Lion by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr

Lion - Lion - Panthera leo by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr
Serval - Serval - Leptailurus serval by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr
Léopard - Leopard - Panthera pardus by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr
Young Lion by Alexandre Bès, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures from ‘The World Wildlife Organisation’


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Rare white tiger triplets, with two even rarer nearly stripeless cubs, debut in China*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the intelligence level of a tiger?











Tigers are known to be the most intelligent species of felines in their family.
A tiger’s brain size is at least 16% larger than a lion’s brain. So, amongst the pantherine category, tigers have physically larger brain cavities, pointing to their biological ability to possess higher intelligence than other similar species.
When it comes to hunting, tigers are extremely strategic. They don’t simply go running after their prey haphazardly, but slowly and patiently wait for an opportune moment to strike. For example, a tourist once saw a female tiger going back and forth to stalk its prey 4 times without being noticed by its victim even once. Now, that’s not just smart, but stealthy too!
Not only are tigers tough and stealthy, but they can impersonate other animals as well. Tigers use their ability to imitate the calls and voices of other animals in order to get their prey closer to them.
Have you ever been face to face with a tiger? Well, if ever confronted by one of these beasts, it’s better to maintain eye contact with the creature than to look away. Why? This intelligent feline thrives on using the element of surprise on its prey, so if you take that away, it most likely will not attack you.
Tigers can be very solitary creatures compared to other felines. Some believe this points to how intelligent they are, as they know when it is beneficial to hunt alone, but also know when it is safer to be in a group. They do not usually travel together and tend to develop complex relationships between one another.
Adaptability is another way in which tigers show off their wit and intelligence. Instead of just blindly attacking another animal, tigers will assess the best method to kill it first. For example, if a tiger is attacked by a crocodile while swimming, it will not go for its neck, but rather for its soft stomach, as the tiger knows it will not be able to bite through the crocodile’s neck scales.
Aside from hunting, these amazing creatures also have incredible memories. Tigers’ short term memory lasts almost 30 times longer than any humans’ brain can. Due to this, they remember much more and forget much less than we humans do.
Tigers are truly amazing creatures with not only physical prowess, but incredible intellectual capabilities as well. They are an animal worth preserving and protecting, not only for their beauty, but for all of their incredible features as a species.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

